# Gas tank... can't tell how much in it



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Okay... I have a really petty complaint about my 24 Platinum SHO. When I unscrew the gas can after I blow snow, I can't tell how much gas is in the tank. It always looks full. Am I missing something or is there a better way to tell the level of the tank? I have that mess in the gas cap and a little red thing sitting in there it looks like. All I can do is fill and eventually it overflows, but there has to be a better way to do this. What am I missing with this?


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

Your not missing anything, it is the design of the tank. I removed the screen with the little red thing and it is much easier to see and fill. There is still a baffle in there but at least you can see the fuel level.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All the safety stuff put in place by people sitting in a state or federal legislative body, who by the way probably don't even operate any equipment, implementing on us what we should be doing and not doing in our daily lives, for they think we can not think for ourselves. They figure they have to protect the inadequate .05% of people that should not be operating equipment in the first place, by forcing manufacturers into making these design changes.

The older equipment was way simpler in operation, albeit that .05% should stay away from this and any other equipment that would mame or harm them, due to lack of all the current safty measures forced into the design to protect them. Even so, they still find ways to inflict self injuries.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

I took the screen out too since the fuel shut off valve has a finer screen built into it. I used a stir stick marked with the top of the tank and fuel level for each liter (quart) added to empty tank. My original tank only held 2.5 liters, not the 3 liters spec'd. When looking into tank I found it impossible to tell how much fuel was in the tank since I could not see any reference point. 

After a while measuring the fuel level was a waste of time since it was always low and needed fuel. So whenever I took the fuel cap off I filled the tank.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I leave the screen in and pour in gas to cover up the red plastic bar, and maybe a little more than that. The tank doesn't hold much, so whenever you have the cap off, you may as well fill it back up. 

Agreed, the tank is not large enough, but it is what it is, so just fill it often.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

The screen is there to prevent stuff getting into the tank when the gas cap is off.Take the screen out when filling up to prevent spills.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

RAOUL225 said:


> The screen is there to prevent stuff getting into the tank when the gas cap is off.Take the screen out when filling up to prevent spills.


You can just leave the screen installed when you add fuel. The gas will pour just fine thru the screen and will filter out any debris in your added fuel. And for the guys using non-oxygenated fuel, this screen will catch any ice particles. Unless you do a power fuel dump, you will see the fuel level rising as you fill the tank and you will be just fine. Try it sometime.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The red plastic piece built into the screen basket is the full indicator. You add fuel and when fuel level reaches the red tab, tank is full. 
Not ideal, but if you lessen your fuel pour as tank fills it does work.
Or get one of these and never over fill again.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> The red plastic piece built into the screen basket is the full indicator. You add fuel and when fuel level reaches the red tab, tank is full.
> Not ideal, but if you lessen your fuel pour as tank fills it does work.
> Or get one of these and never over fill again.


The red plastic piece @Ziggy65 is always showing... how does that help?

I have one of the nice Justrite 5 gal safety cans with the Accuflow, so don't really plan on using that turbo pump. Most of what I see going in the tank, other than gas is snow when it was blowing. Hopefully the Marine Stabil that I have in my gas is protecting from that.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> The red plastic piece @Ziggy65 is always showing... how does that help?


It helps by indicating when to stop adding fuel, once gas level reaches the red piece the tank is full. 
At least that is how I have always filled my tank, never over filled it, but have spilled fuel many times trying to get and keep the 5 gallon can spout in the tank fill hole.

If you want to see how much fuel is in the tank, remove the screen basket and shine a flashlight in and jostle the machine to try and see the fuel sloshing around. 

I have the same fuel basket screen and red piece on my generator, power washer and lawn mower.


----------



## peterk (Apr 30, 2014)

OH BOY! My newest Ariens is a 1973. Sure glad I don't even know what you folks are talking about! A natural wood stir stick or dowel is all I need.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

just dont use a match to look into tank.....


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

peterk said:


> OH BOY! My newest Ariens is a 1973. Sure glad I don't even know what you folks are talking about! A natural wood stir stick or dowel is all I need.


Good idea, that would work well for him, just remove the screen basket, it just lifts out.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the Harbor Freight battery pump, like 7.00 with coupon, been using a year now from the 5 gallon cans . No spills anymore, as I see what I am filling, and just flip a switch for instant stop when I am done.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Really dumb question, but what is that little screen and red thing supposed to even do? What does it make more safe or what is it trying to prevent?


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> Really dumb question, but what is that little screen and red thing supposed to even do? What does it make more safe or what is it trying to prevent?


Quick guess would be a filter to trap stuff from getting into the tank where it would be hard to get them out. But in looking at portable fuel tanks today, there are some that have this as well as a "flame arrester". Perhaps it's being extended to small engine fuel tanks.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

I have the flame arestor in my tank, and from what I understand from others above, there is an inline fuel filter with the fuel shutoff, so not sure what the advantage of the "noodle strainer" is in the tank.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> not sure what the advantage of the "noodle strainer" is in the tank.


No advantage relative to straining or filtering, if that's not what it's meant to do (although, I guess, it would keep some bits out of the tank, therefore there would be less premature clogging of the inline filter). 

fuel can flame arrestor - Google Search


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

Are you telling me that is a flame arrestor in the gas tank? Who smokes and fills their tanks up?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@kd8tdc,

Who sticks there hands in running snowblowers?

There will always be people operating equipment that should be no where near a piece of equipment ... old saying, ... "Can't fix stupid "


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> Are you telling me that is a flame arrestor in the gas tank? Who smokes and fills their tanks up?


That is what I think it is, based on what I found in the Google search, but admit I could be wrong. Maybe it is only a filter to keep dirt out.


----------

